# Toy Soldiers!



## The General (Sep 20, 2009)

Some of my hand painted plastic 1:32 scale American Civil War soldiers.









*Confederate Artillery Battery No.3*
​


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

mine are green plastic army men in 1/35 or 1/72 . Here is my 1/72 diarama.


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

What no one interested anymore? and to think I was gonna bring out the 4,000+ strong Army I have Equipment and all. :thumbsup:


----------



## The General (Sep 20, 2009)

Hell yeah *D&D Race*, bring it on!


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

General go to Youtube and type in DNDRACE there are three stop motion vids. 2 are of armymen and one on 1/64th scale racing. no sound to them though. I will post more pics. shortly.


----------



## The General (Sep 20, 2009)

*"Federal Zouave Company Advancing"

1/32nd scale plastic 
HaT/Imex/Accurate Figures 
*


.​


----------



## bunkerjim (May 27, 2009)

I like collecting some of the old MPC stuff..



Here's some pieces I have.
















Unlike the very nice looking pieces you guys posted, I can let my

3 yo granddaughter play with mine..


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

NICE STUFF!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## The General (Sep 20, 2009)

D&D Race said:


> General go to Youtube and type in DNDRACE there are three stop motion vids. 2 are of armymen and one on 1/64th scale racing. no sound to them though. I will post more pics. shortly.


Found it: 




Classic. Terrible spelling  but I loved it. :thumbsup:


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

I would do more but I'm overseas doing the real thing so once I get back I'll do more. I picked up about another 1000 1/35th plastic armymen. and more planes just before I deployed.:thumbsup:


----------



## The General (Sep 20, 2009)

D&D Race said:


> I would do more but I'm overseas doing the real thing so once I get back I'll do more. I picked up about another 1000 1/35th plastic armymen. and more planes just before I deployed.:thumbsup:


Hey I'm ex military myself.

3 years in the Australian Regular Army. 

Thank you for your service. :wave:


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey thanks. and thank you for your service. :thumbsup:
Looking forward to doing more with my figures


----------



## smilinbob3 (Jun 6, 2009)

I am 42 years old when I was 4 my mom ordered a box of green plastic army men out of the back of a comic book, there must of been at least 200 pieces of them. One day she was boiling a huge pot of water on the stove, and I can vividly remember pulling a chair to the stove and dumping the whole box in the pot.:freak: I will never forget the mess it made, and I will definately never forget how mad my mom was  But thats my story on how I defeated 200 army men at age 4:tongue:


----------



## The General (Sep 20, 2009)

smilinbob3 said:


> I am 42 years old when I was 4 my mom ordered a box of green plastic army men out of the back of a comic book, there must of been at least 200 pieces of them. One day she was boiling a huge pot of water on the stove, and I can vividly remember pulling a chair to the stove and dumping the whole box in the pot.:freak: I will never forget the mess it made, and I will definately never forget how mad my mom was  But thats my story on how I defeated 200 army men at age 4:tongue:


I remember those 300 or 400 odd piece sets from the back of comic books. I always wanted one. The pictures looked so awesome!


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

were they the flat type or were they regular Armymen. I turned 40 and I have a force that could take over a back yard or two. my addition added 8 more C130s up to 11 planes now. 10 new style tanks more armored cars. Hummv's etc. :thumbsup: Can't wait to get home and start up more episodes of Army Men Tan vs Green series.


----------



## makinpartz (Mar 1, 2011)

i was enjoying the photos of them setup! very col!


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

There will be more pictures coming once I get home from overseas. :thumbsup:


----------



## The General (Sep 20, 2009)

D&D Race said:


> There will be more pictures coming once I get home from overseas. :thumbsup:


Just make sure you come home in one piece mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## toysoldierman20 (Mar 29, 2009)

The army men as well as equipment,ships,cannons,etc were all flat plastic.


----------

